# JasperReport grösserer als 1 Seite



## Red_Lion (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht ob jemand meine Frage beantworten kann aber man kann es ja mal probieren   

Ich bin dabei mit JasperReport zu arbeiten. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Vertrag der an mehre Leute geschickt werden soll. Dieses Vertrag besteht aber aus zwei Seiten.

1. Seite ist ein Brief mit einem Text und Informationen die ich aus einer Datenbank rausnehme. Klappt auch ohne Problem
Nun soll an diesen Brief noch ein 2. Seite kommen eine (Annexe) diese müsste ich auf eine andere Seite machen.  Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll   

Ich habe schon einiges gelesen aber noch nicht richtig etwas gefunden was mir helfen kann. Wäre froh, wenn jemand mir helfen kann und ein Beispiel wäre absolut spitze   

Gruss
Red


----------



## takidoso (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo und Halli,
ist zwar schon einige Zeit her, dass ich mit JasperReport umgegangen bin, aber ich denke vielleicht ist ja was für Dich unter dem Stichwort Subreport zu finden.
Andererseits frage ich mich warum man für einen Vertrag, in dem ja ne Menge dinstehen kann, wie in einer Art Brief, Jasper-Report das richtige ist. Soweit ich dieses Framework verstanden habe ist es vor allem für tablelarische Dinge gut.
Nebenbei mal gefragt benutzt Du einen Editor für die Erstellung der Report-Beschreibungen, und wenn ja welchen denn? nämlich zu Fuß das ganze in dem XML-File zu machen ist zeitraubend und herzlich langweilig und fieselig.

Takidoso


----------



## Red_Lion (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

nun ich hatte Anfangs gedacht, dass man es mit JasperReport lösen kann. Im Grunde ist es eine Auflistung von Daten, genau so wie du es sagtest. Wir dachten uns, wir könnten es mit Verträgen machen. Also 1 Seite wäre kein Problem. Haben wir ja auch realisitert aber bei zweiseitigem Vertrag hört der Spass auf 

Subreport half nicht gerade sehr viel. Müssen andersseitig schauen wie wir es machen.

Zum editieren benutze ich iReport aber mit der Hand habe ich auch ziemlich schnell einiges umgeändert. iReport oder andere Editoren setzten mir zu viele Werte rein die man nicht immer braucht und ich möchte doch die XML File etwas übersichtlicher haben   

Danke für die Hilfe aber,
Red_Lion


----------



## elmato (17. Januar 2006)

Hmm, ansich brauchst du doch nur eine andere Datenquelle angeben, und die Felder mit iReport deklarieren, es gibt glaube ich auch eine newPage option, mit der man Jasperreport anweisen kann eine neue Seite zu nehmen, oder du nimmst dir einen neuen Report...
mfg
elmato


----------



## maria-rita (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo Red,

wir haben bei uns auch zweiseitige Serienbriefe.

Eigentlich bricht der Serienbrief bei uns automatisch um, wenn der Text für eine Seite zu lang wird. 

Also einfach weiter Textfelder machen und Text eingeben. 

Klappt das bei Euch nicht?

Allerdings ist das bei uns auch ein Unterschied ob ich einen Serienbrief machen will oder
einen Report.

Viele Grüße

Marita Betz






			
				Red_Lion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiss nicht ob jemand meine Frage beantworten kann aber man kann es ja mal probieren
> 
> ...


----------

